
Disney Launches Netflix Competitor: Disney+ - ccwilson10
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/08/disneys-new-netflix-rival-will-be-called-disney-plus-and-launch-late-2019.html
======
wgerard
I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of "streaming aggregators" that bundle
together Netflix/Hulu/Disney+/etc. subscriptions into a single thing so you
don't have to manage several individual subscriptions. I'm sure that exists
already, actually.

Thus completing the cycle back to whence we came (from cable subscriptions),
but on the internet instead of television.

~~~
jarfil
I think those are called "torrent sites", where people get the streams from
multiple services and aggregate them on a single site.

Meanwhile, everyone else seems to be interested in forcing users to pay for
and use as many different services as possible, starting with 5G's network
slicing features.

~~~
bognition
Meh, I get what you’re trying to say but ultimately I’d rather pay content
providers for making the content.

~~~
scarface74
I don’t have a moral qualm about pirating. But I’d rather pay for convenience.

I stopped pirating music when the iTunes Music Store came out. It wasn’t worth
dealing with the hassle of Napster/Kazaa/Limewire.

I’m not above getting a movie or tv series “off the back of a truck”, but if I
want something _now_ I’ll rent it from iTunes. I’ve even bought a few movies
from Amazon, Google, and iTunes now that you can sync most purchased movies
between all three services via Movies Anywhere.

I also pay for Hulu, Amazon Prime, DirectV Now, and get Netflix free from
T-mobile.

------
vthallam
I think in the long run, it would Netflix vs Amazon Prime. The prime channels
is a very unique way to keep users in a single app and access the content from
other networks.

I synced my HBO to Prime, so I don't have to switch apps. They already have
content from Showtime, HBO, Starz, if they could get disney on board. You will
basically end up using Netflix vs Prime apps.(or Hulu).

~~~
threeseed
I think there will be two other players for sure:

Apple has ridiculous amounts of money to play with and they will instantly
jump to tens of millions of subscribers when they bundle it with Apple Music
and Apple Magazines.

Disney simply has too much incredible content to be ignored. Pixar, Marvel and
everything from Fox. At the very least it will dominate as the preferred
choice for families. Also just saw then that Disney which owns 60% of Hulu are
interested in buying the rest of the company. If they did I imagine they would
shut it down and fold it into Disney+ as well.

~~~
wmeredith
I already pay for my HBO and Hulu subs through iTunes. Makes it easy to mange.

------
achow
Q: How competent Disney is in terms of technology: content distribution over
internet, multiple form factor of devices, taking care of scale, latency, slow
network, and then algorithms for big data analysis - devising content
strategies, customizing as per consumer taste, preference...

Can we see equivalent of this from Disney [https://medium.com/netflix-
techblog](https://medium.com/netflix-techblog)

Or, it is that Disney just uploads their existing content on web with some
kind of delayed release logic along with a payment gateway.

~~~
roberte3
Disney is _CRAZY_ competent at content distribution.

ESPN is a Disney company, Movies Anywhere (is/was) a Disney project, the
Disney+ service they are talking about is actually public v2.0 (They rolled
out something similar in Europe a few years back, called Disney Life).

Disney has a universal "login" system, that shares your profile/preferences
everywhere from parks to cable, its got everything favorite sports
teams/players and can serve up custom content and more.

There is a lot going on at the house of mouse. (Do a job search on the Disney
website and set your region to tech hub outside of LA/Orlando...)

